

Japan's buraku, genetically similar to Japanase, still wait for society's embrace - soundsop
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/16/world/asia/16outcasts.html?_r=1&sq=buraku&st=cse&scp=1&pagewanted=all

======
soundsop
This article is interesting as an example of discrimination that is not race-
based, but rather based on the buraku historically doing unclean jobs, like
butchering. It's incredible that it's still taken decades to make strides
eliminating discrimination against buraku, even through they are genetically
indistinguishable from other Japanese.

